# Compression specs. 26hp briggs



## wiretwister (Jun 1, 2008)

What is the lowest acceptable compression on one of these engines, and what should be optimum? THANKS!


----------



## ossaguy (Dec 3, 2008)

wiretwister said:


> What is the lowest acceptable compression on one of these engines, and what should be optimum? THANKS!


On engines with compression release feature,if the valve clearances are correct,it's only going to be roughly between 50-75 psi.If it's more than that,chk the valve lash because if the valve with the release on it has too much clearance,the movement of the release is taken up by the excessive clearance.
A cylinder leakdown test is the most accurate since it tells you real quick the condition of the top end,and pinpoints the exact problem source.Whenever possable,that's the test I like to go by.

Steve


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

ossaguy said:


> On engines with compression release feature,if the valve clearances are correct,it's only going to be roughly between 50-75 psi.If it's more than that,chk the valve lash because if the valve with the release on it has too much clearance,the movement of the release is taken up by the excessive clearance.
> A cylinder leakdown test is the most accurate since it tells you real quick the condition of the top end,and pinpoints the exact problem source.Whenever possable,that's the test I like to go by.
> 
> Steve


 I agree with the above and it is not suggested by briggs to use a compression tester as they do not offer compression specs on their engines. They want you to use a leak down tester and or a manometer to test the internal condition of the engine.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have run compression tests on many Briggs V-Twins with properly adjusted valves, the readings are generally in the 120 -135lbs range, 50 - 75 lbs is low for an OHV engine, I don't think Briggs made any 26 hp engines that were the opposed twins so without the model number of your engine I am making the assumption that it is a V-Twin OHV engine.


----------

